# Sage Dual Boiler



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Now replied on final page to all questions!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bad timing. Lots of folk have just bought these for £840 + free grinder, effectively making them about £700 each with full warranty.

I would offer at £750 and see if you get any bites.

If selling on ebay then maybe £100 more but that will go on fees.

Nice of JL to do a BOGOF on it for you!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

£700? Based on recent £839.99 it was available from Amazon, Lakeland and John Lewis and presumably will not qualify for the free Sage Smart Grinder Pro and White Glove service, which you'll probably only qualify for the once on your black Sage DB.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you have proof of purchase for both machines then no reason why you can't claim a grinder for each purchase (assuming it was within the promotion period)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Working on the basis that timaldridge8 has one receipt which states Sage DB Black but was sent a silver one, got in touch with JL, they sent him a Black one and decided they didn't want the Silver one back.

But of course I could be wrong and something else went down?


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Working on the basis that timaldridge8 has one receipt which states Sage DB Black but was sent a silver one, got in touch with JL, they sent him a Black one and decided they didn't want the Silver one back.
> 
> But of course I could be wrong and something else went down?


That's correct! Madness....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you John Lewis, Christmas came early for you!


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

You can download the grinder claim form from the lakeland web site you just need proof of purchase, form not store specific


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

JL clearly have too much money.

If its BNIB but sans grinder then I would have thought £700 is a good price. The free grinder is worth a good £100-150 S/H.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who will supply and hour the warranty? Without it, there is no value


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Right, no warranty, no value... obvs.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The original receipt could cover 'either' product, should one develop a fault within the 2-year warranty period. But, one caveat...once you've had an engineer out or the machine has gone to the manufacturer for repair, the serial number will no doubt be logged so that would most likely then rule out claiming on the other machine using the same receipt.

But, looking at it another way, plenty of equipment changes hands on here with no original warranty remaining. Doesn't stop people from purchasing them!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The question was, what is it worth? Would you really pay £700 for something with no warranty? Some of you lot should have a think about your answers before you write them. The retail price of a product incorporates things like warranty.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I hear what you're saying but looking at the last Sage DB to sell on here...advertised for £650 if I recall, sold for £550. It was used and had around 3 months warranty remaining.

A brand new unused one surely would fetch more?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Lack of warranty is no more of an issue with this machine than any other. However the fact it is unused with no warranty is an issue. It could be a paperweight.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> I reckon £700 is probably a fair price. Lack of warranty is no more of an issue with this machine than any other.


Its full of plastic chinese crap....and little gnomes , gnomes i say ...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> The question was, what is it worth? Would you really pay £700 for something with no warranty? Some of you lot should have a think about your answers before you write them. The retail price of a product incorporates things like warranty.


People have paid far more on here for an item with no warranty I'm sure. People pay thousands for second hand cars with no warranty?

If it is such a concern than square trade or someone else will probably provide a third party warranty at a price.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

risky said:


> I reckon £700 is probably a fair price. Lack of warranty is no more of an issue with this machine than any other.


Now if it was a Rocket machine I might have my concerns









Things are only worth what people are prepared to pay. I think a decent asking price has been established. You might have to be prepared to come down a bit, but its all gravy as the machine cost you nout.

If I spent my entire life worrying about everythig I owned being warranteed I would probably never have to time to actually enjoy using them.

Have insurance for the important things in life, like the health of your family and pets. The rest of it is just stuff and who really cares.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I hear what you're saying but looking at the last Sage DB to sell on here...advertised for £650 if I recall, sold for £550. It was used and had around 3 months warranty remaining.
> 
> A brand new unused one surely would fetch more?


The first bit is a fair point. I had not appreciated that one sold for so little. However we have based the price of this one on the fact that is is 'as new' however it doesn't have a warranty. It could be DOA. And then what happens? When buying used stuff on he forum which doesn't have warranty people can generically give you an idea of the use it's had and you could go and see it working. So it's hard to say whether that should make it worth more or less than a unit which had use, but still had warranty.

Also, based on the fact that people now know you essentially got it for free, I'd expect some serious low ball offers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That £650/550 price was also based on a far higher retail price,not the discounted one


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> That £650/550 price was also based on a far higher retail price,not the discounted one


Dare I say, to use your complaint, that it sold for a lot less than it might have otherwise done.

I'll revise my valuation down. I reckon it is worth £350 tops on the basis it might be a paperweight.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hallelujah!...that is exactly the way I see it. I guess the £700 brigade will not agree, but there again, I doubt any of them are in the market for one.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes I think a BNIB Sage DB is worth £700 even when there is a good chance Sage will not offer a warranty.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> That £650/550 price was also based on a far higher retail price,not the discounted one


Brand new ones with full 2-year manufacturers warranty were available for £1,070 at the time from Amazon and Harts of Stur and also qualified for a free Sage Smart Grinder (older model, not the Pro, if I recall correctly?) plus White Glove service. This was mentioned on the thread and is partly why the seller accepted such a low figure in the end. Buyer got a pretty good deal based on full price charged t most retailers was £1,199 and the unit had apparently only been used once then spent the remainder of its life just looking pretty on the kitchen worktop!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Yes I think a BNIB Sage DB is worth £700 even when there is a good chance Sage will not offer a warranty.


There is no chance they will offer warranty as there is no proof of purchase.

The way I look at reliability of electrical products, after having worked for a large electrical retailer for longer than I care to remember is as follows:

Highest risk period for item failing seems to be during the first month, or just after a year of ownership. The first 18months seems to be the highest risk period, and that's why there is a warranty.

Sage usually provide a 2 year warranty I believe? So if a sage was offered to the forum just out of its two year warranty, and had not failed in that time. I would be quite confident it would last for many more years.

Here however we have a machine that may well be DOA. There is a higher risk involved here IMO as there is no warranty. The fact that it is unused means it is untested. It might sound daft but I would be happier as a buyer if this had had a years worth of trouble free use. To me this is a bigger gamble than buying a product that has been used and has outlived its warranty.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Yes I think a BNIB Sage DB is worth £700 even when there is a good chance Sage will not offer a warranty.


shame you do not want it then eh Dylan, being such a bargain and all


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> shame you do not want it then eh Dylan, being such a bargain and all


Stop twisting words. A 'bargain' is not the same as what something is worth.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does the OP have the legal right to sell this? Just because JL have not collected it, then it does not make it his. Without checking, I thunk he is obliged to contact them telling them that if it not collected within 14 or 28 days, then he is serving notice that it will be disposed of.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Well OP. I hope that was useful and I bet that you are glad that you asked.

These are excellent machines and I hope that you enjoy your purchase.

Someone will buy your 'spare' and everyone will be happy (apart from those that are determined not to be).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sage seem pretty stand up with parts and service. I wouldn't be too concerned about buying it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

On a serious note, I think you should be careful about selling it in and posting these facts on an open forum, technically you do not own that machine and therefore have no right to sell it until it is written off by JL


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I assumed "Did not want it back" meant JL had specifically said to keep it, but I can see that that may jus be the wording.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Let's give the OP the chance to clarify whether JL explicitly said it's his to dispose of - or if that's been assumed - before we draw a conclusion here. This is merely a valuation thread at this stage so no transactions taking place (I hope







)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

an assumption and a word twist and both in the same thread.....sure this is not some form of bizarre word game? @Jon.......I would be locking this thread mate until such time as clarification is forthcoming......I am pretty sure JL would not write off a £1000 product......still, what do I know?


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Wow, i go to bed and wake up to 33 replies full of controversy!

Just to remind everyone this is a valuations thread - no intention of selling on coffeeforums, probably not ever. Interesting to see the range of opinions surrounding the warranty though so thanks for the replies.

After many phone calls with JL over the christmas period (the situation was more involved than it sounds in OP) I had someone from head office assigned to me who said just to take it as compensation for the inconvenience.

You'd assume this was rare, but I know of someone who had a £2,000 compensation paynent when they messed up his sofa order. Crazy!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Tim for clarification.

Thread locked.


----------

